# BGA/Cyano Bacteria MADNESS!!!!!



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I started a thread about trying to rid my tank of GDA/Green Dust Algae and in the end I found that I had an infestation of BGA/Blue Green Algae/Cyano Bacteria and that was sucking all of the N from the water allowing th GDA, which thrives in low Nitrogen environs to proliferate.

Now, about 1.5 months later after I thought I had bested this blue-green beast, it has quite literally come back 5x's worse than it was and is now threatening to cause me to have to tear the tank down and sterilize it with fire!!! (not really but I think that helps drive the point/situation home) 

I believe I re-infected the tank by transferring some plants from my home tank that was fighting with Cyano into this tank, the 60-p. Strangely enough though the tank at my home from which the stem in question came from is doing wonderful after treatment and has not even a spec of Cyano.

So I went to Pets-mart tonight and snagged 2 boxes of API's E.M.Erythromycin (at $15/box containing 10 packets, which 1 packet treats 10g!!!) and just started a new dosing regimen. I put 3 packets in cause im hitting it hard this time!!!

Some pics of the bacterial wonderland! 


































































































































This is what it looked like when there was no BGA madness in session...










































It makes me soooooo sad to look at those beautiful pics of the verdant glass cube I had at one point. This really is an epidemic, no better yet a Plague that im dealing with that like its historical predecessor is sucking the manna out of my tank in the most horrendous fashion and it needs to be eradicated with the utmost quickness!

I also picked up 4 Black Mollies to hopefully eat some of this Cyano too. I figured that since Mollies can somewhat breath air, they would stand somewhat of a chance at surviving as long as I turn the co2 levels down a bit from the levels at which they were. If they do not look like they can take it or even better and what im hoping, they do help the cause and eat the Cyano, after its all gone or they have served their usefulness I will happily take them out of this tank and find them a home in one of the planted sanctuaries I have at home. 

I will update the thread with pics and commentary when I feel the need.

Wish me luck.....


----------



## Kubalik (May 24, 2008)

you have won that battle before , you will do again...


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Kubalik said:


> you have won that battle before , you will do again...


Thank you for the encouragement. Im sure I will but I also hope to shed some light on this subject as I know for sure that it has caused countless hobbiest to throw in the towel and quit the hobby.

Here is this thread over at TPT where there is just more action. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/156639-bga-cyano-bacteria-madness.html


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahh what a pity about the algae. It happens to everyone though, you'll soon get it under control.

Also, BGA is a nitrogen fixer, meaning it actually makes ammonia so it wouldn't be absorbing it from the tank allowing the dust algae to take over.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanobacteria


----------

